# Property Sale / Transfer



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Can someone advise.... Firstly let me state that the question I am asking is not based on some dodgy backstreet place or disputed property.

I had a house in Cyprus some years ago, the process of getting the deeds etc was a very long one with expensive lawyers.

I am now retuning and I wish to buy a house, I have a very reputable registered long standing Cypriot estate agent helping me ( part of a very big company) and they have said that they are both legal and competent to complete a property transfer. Can anyone confirm this please and explain how this works. Or any experience ?????


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I would never use an estate agent to do the property transfer. Always use a lawyer of your own choice not one recommended by the agent. I know some agents will tell you they can do it but from my experience while working in the industry in Cyprus for many years you cannot ever be sure they are doing everything in your best interest. It may cost you to use a solicitor but it will be money well spent to ensure that there are no problems which will come back to bite you later.. FYI some of the big agents are not as honest as the smaller ones. I could tell you some real horror stories about certain big estate agents in Cyprus. Whatever you do make sure you are protected and the only way to do that is by using an independent lawyer of your choice.


----------



## santa002 (May 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I would never use an estate agent to do the property transfer. Always use a lawyer of your own choice not one recommended by the agent. I know some agents will tell you they can do it but from my experience while working in the industry in Cyprus for many years you cannot ever be sure they are doing everything in your best interest. It may cost you to use a solicitor but it will be money well spent to ensure that there are no problems which will come back to bite you later.. FYI some of the big agents are not as honest as the smaller ones. I could tell you some real horror stories about certain big estate agents in Cyprus. Whatever you do make sure you are protected and the only way to do that is by using an independent lawyer of your choice.


Veronica

Thank you for taking the time to respond.... v helpful...


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Santa

The UK Foreign & Commonwealth Office publishes a list of English-speaking lawyers that will be able to help. You can find that list at List of lawyers for the Republic of Cyprus

Regards,


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I strongly recommend Haris Kalogirou (he is on the list on the link from Nigel) We used him a lot for both business and personal. He and his wife Sofia are lovely people who really care about their clients. If it should happen that the agent you use also uses them, they will make it clear at all times that they are working for you and in your interest, not in the interest of the agent, no matter how many clients they bring to them. The same can't be said for a certain agent who will remain nameless, who will do everything they can to change your mind about a property and try to persuade you to use and agent that they have a stake in.


----------

